# I'm bored UPDATE #2



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

And a lot of mods just visited my page, so I screwed up again somehow

boooorrrreeeddd

GUYZ I FOUND THE SPOOKIEST SKELETON!!!!!!
View attachment 270937


my name is what? my name is what? sssssslims shady

Dwdqwdqwqwqwqwwqwwqwqwq
qwQSWQWWWWWWWWW

You know what we need more of?
More 13 year old haunters on YT that have the Spirit Halloween profile pic!
Lol no
They're so cringeworthy

View attachment 270938

still bored

View attachment 270939


I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR A WAY TO BRING YOU BAAAACK TO LIFE,
AND IF I COULD FIND A WAY I WOULD BRING YOU BACK TONIIIIIIIGHT,
I'D MAKE YOU LOOK, I'D MAKE YOU LIE, I'D TAKE THE COLDNESS FROM YOUR EYES,
BUT YOU TOLD ME,
IF YOU LOVE ME...
LET IT DIE

That's my favorite song


Can anyone tell me what the fudge is going on in this video?




no? ok.

I fashion lines of true madness, anyone I battle you'll find in new ashes,
try to grapple you'll die cruel matches,
my rhymes splatter your mind in two fragments

I love when people call me stupid but use the wrong form of "you're"
your stupid1

yep


well, I'm not bored anymore

You know what else we need more of? 
12 year old haunters that film their computer screen with their phone
LIKE OMG, GET A FREAKING SCREEN RECORDER
Ez vid and OBS, both free and easy to use
Don't use CamStudio
it has virus

Bored at 3 am
good

I am the living man, and we are the breath of the stars

check it
View attachment 270959


the cake is a lie 

GUYZ I FOUND A SPOOKIER SKELETON
View attachment 270960


Please read my insane ramblings 
we need propane and propane accessories 

OMG THIS FORUM NEEDS TRIGGER WARNINGZZ1!1!!!!!!!!!!!1!

#banTJ

View attachment 270961


kappa

I want this shirt
View attachment 270962


kappa

I'm behind you
boo

I like to put my head in the toilet and flush it until I see colors


I just broke up with my ex girl, here's the number,

PSYCH, THAT'S THE WRONG NUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shout out to larry



View attachment 270963


&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;
&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;
&#9600;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9472;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9472;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;
&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;

There was this one guy who gave me a responsibility, huge mistake

I use commas way too much
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I invented the internet
I have a big ego
I am white, I am a bum, I do live in a trailer with my mom
But I know somethin' about you, you went to Cranbrook, that's a private school!


qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


View attachment 270964


I found eye

see what I did there?
good.
gg

It's 2016

looks liek true luv 2 me
View attachment 271842


swag
View attachment 271843


View attachment 271844



,wedn,w,,eio,,,,,,dn,,,,,wq,o,i,e,,,,dn,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,
Now, this is a story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air

In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground was where I spent most of my days
Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started making trouble in my neighborhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'

I begged and pleaded with her day after day
But she packed my suit case and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket.
I put my Walkman on and said, 'I might as well kick it'.

First class, yo this is bad
Drinking orange juice out of a champagne glass.
Is this what the people of Bel-Air living like?
Hmmmmm this might be alright.

But wait I hear they're prissy, bourgeois, all that
Is this the type of place that they just send this cool cat?
I don't think so
I'll see when I get there
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air

Well, the plane landed and when I came out
There was a dude who looked like a cop standing there with my name out
I ain't trying to get arrested yet
I just got here
I sprang with the quickness like lightning, disappeared

I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought 'Nah, forget it' - 'Yo, home to Bel Air'

I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8
And I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo home smell ya later'
I looked at my kingdom
I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air

its my favorite song

wait... there's a option that restricts mods from viewing this entry? 
XD THAT IS THE STUPIDEST OPTION IN FORUM HISTORY
View attachment 271845

Naw, you guys really aren't prevented from seeing this... right? RIGHT?
whats even the point?
dsssssssssssrgergergergreg


----------

